# Need a favor from a Chapala resident please...



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

My friends who talked me into moving down there have sort of dropped off the grid - the last time I heard from them was when they were unhooking their computer from the casa where they lived to take to Chapala to the new house they're renting.

They were waiting for their internet hookup (which means phone too since they have Vonage) to be done 'manana' and I haven't heard a word since then. It has been well over a week and I'm a little concerned about them.

I'm sort of worried is something happened to them (like a medical emergency or something) and wondered if someone living near the American Legion in Chapala could go inside and *ask for Joyce and Bob and see if they're there*..... and let them know Donna is going NUTS wondering if they are ok and anxious to hear from them ASAP.

I would be soooo grateful, and when I get down there, I'll treat you to a cool one at the Legion! I have no idea what time of day they might be there, but know that they go there and have met some great folks there.

Thank you soooooooooo much!

Donna (can be a worry-wart at times)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Who should we ask? Is there a time that they are supposed to be at the Legion? Do you have any names of their friends in Chapala?
I'm sure they are simply busy getting settled and will contact you when they have a phone line or have time to go to a cybercafe. In fact, I saw some new faces on the street today, but don't know who they were.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hola RV ******,

That's my problem - I don't know who their friends are *yet*... just (quote) "a whole bunch of friendly & really nice people" (unquote) and they said these folks would also help me find a rental when I get there.... or hopefully before that time. There won't be any room to sleep in my van since my clothes, books, linens, boxes and dishes will be taking up all the space. 

Joyce is blonde & slender, they are in their late 60's or early 70's and she does mini psychic readings at the legion - so most would know who she is just by that. 

I'm getting a little concerned for another reason since my house closes July 24th and after that i'll be technically 'homeless' and would really like to cement something affordable in Chapala before I get there. That's just a little over a month from now - jipes!

I'm also interested in finding someone bilingual who would be willing to either let me caravan back with them to Chapala OR would meet me at the border (probably Progreso) and help me drive. I can't pay a ton, but I can help with gas, tolls, food, lodging at least.

Anyway, thanks a million for writing back - I appreciate it.

Donna


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've never heard of a 'mini psychic' person at the legion; just a psycho or two. You'll need to give me more clues.
The drive from Nuevo Progresso to Chapala is easy. Just be sure to stop for the night in either Ciudad Victoria or San Luis Potosi to break the trip. Most hotels have secure parking.
At this time of year, you will have no trouble securing a place, even online, to rent for a few weeks or a month, with parking for your van. Then, you can look around at your liesure for permanent digs.
Remember, "mañana" doesn't mean tomorrow; it just means 'not now, maybe sometime, someday, perhaps'.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll pm you with more details - just to protect their privacy. 

Got a giggle about the psycho or two... lol.

You have to realize I've never driven outside the US and from all I've read about confusion with signs, roads, cities, etc.... I'm seeing me get lost and I can't speak the language yet (my lessons won't make me proficient in 5-6 weeks I imagine).

Yeah, I know about the mañana thing - which helps a little, but generally, it seems they'd be connected before two weeks pass by wouldn't they?

Anyway, I so appreciate you and your forum. Can't wait to meet you and your wife.


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Donna, I drove from Southern California to GDL about 7 months ago, and back then I really didnt know any Spanish. Your right in the fact that the signs are not very good down here, highway systems, signs, etc are not pre-planned like in the states. The highway system here is based on major cities, where they all go and pass through the major cities on the way. The signs do a good job of leading you to the big cities(for example, when I drove to Monterrey last month, the only directions I had when I left Guadalajara were Guadalajara - San Luis Potosi - Saltillo - Monterey). So when you drive here, you just need to know the big cities on the way and the signs do a decent job of directing you there.

In Mexico, there isnt gas companies, it is all state owned, and the gas stations are called Pemex. When driving they are your savior. On your trip, you will pass a Pemex every 10 - 20 km and if you are unsure if your going the right way, stop and ask one of the gas attendants. There always willing to help you and they are walking maps. Even if you only know a few words of spanish, when they see you are a foreigner, they do a good job of using their hands to the point where you will understand.

Try not to drive at night and you'll be ok  good luck!


floridagal said:


> I'll pm you with more details - just to protect their privacy.
> 
> Got a giggle about the psycho or two... lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On "Mañana" and expecting it to last; it may not. If it means 'not now' it can also mean 'never' but not by intention. In Mexico, one lives in the moment and that takes precedence over everything else. Family and friends also come before work or money, etc. Therefore, commitments are vague and expats have to learn patience and the need to try again, and again, and again.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Sigler311 - Thank you for the sage advice, it seems to be a consensus here that no night driving because of animals in the road, etc... and besides, my night vision isn't as good as my day vision. Security is a big issue, too... 

Between you and RVGringo I think I'm convinced that if I have to, I can do it alone, but still would prefer a driving companion - it's nice to have someone to talk to and someone who can help navigate as well since it's insane to try to read a map and drive at the same time on narrow roads that might have debris on them or a speed bump you wouldn't see in time. 

I am trusting God to provide the way - for I definitely have the will.

Now, if I can just hear from J & B, I'll be good to go for awhile. Need to get back to that sorting/tossing/saving job I've been doing off & on since January.... 

And to RVG- yes, it's becoming more and more apparent what manana means there... does it ever last two weeks??

Thanks everyone for your help & care, I appreciate it very much.

Donna


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here's the link to the map atlas that seems most useful for Mexico:
Guía Roji
Definitely, don't drive at night and please don't ever try to read a map while driving. Find a safe place to pull over and park; but do check for a drop off at the shoulder first.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link - I would've bought the GuiaRoji maps but the shipping costs more than the maps - so I'll get a dumb map off of Amazon for $14... I guess. 

I totally agree about not reading, texting, or anything else while driving. It's quite a task that requires full attention and it's too bad we can't convince our youth of that - which is why there are more wrecks now that texting has become such a fad.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Florida, I can completely identify with you about the drive. About 9 years ago I ventured down from north of Toronto to Chapala with just me and my 4 yr old daughter ( we were to go with a couple who would drive too but they cancelled out last minute ). I knew a bit of Spanish but it is daunting to cross the border, maneuver through immigration with it's various rules and regulations and then find your way in a country whose signs (warning or guiding) are all in a different language, find a motel etc etc. In the end we made it without too much trouble and have been back for a few winters. Each time is a challenge but familiarity makes it easier. One time a couple of friends also came in their own car and that was so much more reassuring. So I know what you mean, just having another adult along is comforting. I think RV has done it so often and also has a wife along that he really isn't aware of your concerns
(like my own). 
That said, RV set us on track to cross at Progreso and that was a godsend (except don't hit it on a weekend). It is so much nicer than Laredo. Fast and they are helpful. Find out in advance what paperwork you need, copies etc and it is quite routine. I have found myself out on the street with the voice of Peggy Lee singing " Is that all there is ? " We never did find the direct route to Ciudad Victoria but eventually got there but now tend to head west over to Monterrey and then south.

As for your friends, geez, there are internet places all over Ajijic and Chapala, you'd think they would contact you. Hope you find them. Also hope you get someone to travel with.

Buen viaje.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks digame - I appreciate your reassurance and understanding of my feelings. I've been writing back and forth with someone who might be interested in helping me - we just have to work out the financial details.

I'm thinking that Joyce & Bob are so busy getting settled in, unpacked, etc, that they just haven't had time to log on - or the other thing - that their net just still isn't hooked up. And, maybe they don't know about the cyber cafes....

I just pray it's busyness and not illness or an accident that is keeping them from getting in touch. Check the legion during happy hour (3 - 6 PM) and perhaps they will be there sipping a cool one or having a hamburger supper.

It's going on two weeks now - that's such a long time for me not to hear from people I was conversing with several times a week and daily for awhile when I first made this decision.

Happy Father's Day to all you dads! (Mine's in Heaven


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

*UPDATE: They are OK!!!*

I am so happy - just heard from them & it was a hellish two weeks staying home and waiting all day every day for telephone and internet hookup and going stir-crazy...

They are well, and life is good - so RVG you were right - manana can be a lonnnnnnnnng time in Mexico sometimes.

Thanks for all who were concerned and helpful in this rather disconcerting event - I'm just happy that they weren't in an accident or had some kind of health crisis. They are both ok and getting caught up on emails and phone calls as we speak. 

Well, I'm getting down to just over a month before I can meet everyone close by Chapala! I can't wait to see my friends Joyce & Bob and to start my new life down there in beautiful Mexico.

A _very_ relieved Donna :-D


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope you gave them hell !


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Ha - no way - it wasn't their fault and I don't blame them for not wanting to call at $1.00USD/minute on their expensive Verizon cell phone.

I'm just super-glad they're ok.... they had to wait for phone line to be put in on their street, and then wait for internet hookup and wait for this and wait for that, and their kids were so worried they texted them on their cell (but I didn't have that number so couldn't)...

Anyway, all's right with the world and I'm excited in anticipation of my upcoming journey.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

*cards*

Tell them to buy a phone ld card then and use a public phone - MUCH cheaper.

Have a safe journey, relax and enjoy the terrific and varied scenery.

You'll enjoy the Lake Chapala area.








floridagal said:


> Ha - no way - it wasn't their fault and I don't blame them for not wanting to call at $1.00USD/minute on their expensive Verizon cell phone.
> 
> I'm just super-glad they're ok.... they had to wait for phone line to be put in on their street, and then wait for internet hookup and wait for this and wait for that, and their kids were so worried they texted them on their cell (but I didn't have that number so couldn't)...
> 
> Anyway, all's right with the world and I'm excited in anticipation of my upcoming journey.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm looking SOOOOO forward to living there - and meeting the fantastic people from here that live there, and more.

I plan to enjoy the trip, too... even though I like to get where I'm going as fast as possible, this might be an exception.


----------

